# my nodak trip



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

my dad and i went to nodak for a couple days to to shoot some snows. pretty fun time. there was ALOT of snows. we got a bunch of snows, blues, a ross, and a 2 cacklers/hutchins ( i cant tell the difference between the two)


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

looks like a good hunt!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

That looks like a good time, Well done :beer:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice, looks like a great time. Congrats!


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

nice shoot!!
i'm just waitin for the birds to get closer to where i live! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice, looks like you shot quite a few adults. Jumping I'm assuming with no decoy spread pics? Not trying to start anything...just not my personal cup of tea uke:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

They could have been pass shooting. And yes you are trying ot be a dink. My brother and I decoys 26 the other day and 21 were all adults.. So dont be a dink...


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

And why do people just automatically think if you killed a bunch of adults that it wasnt over decoys? I have killed plenty of adults over decoys. Some people on here just try to start sh!t, Maybe they just have no life and need to rain on other peoples parades on a internet forum.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

> CuppedAndComitted Posted: Thu Nov 06, 2008 1:48 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nice, looks like you shot quite a few adults. Jumping I'm assuming with no decoy spread pics? Not trying to start anything...just not my personal cup of tea


look more closely, there is only a few adults in there. some are close but there not adults. some still had juivey in them, and yes we decoyed and pass shot. im not really into takin pics of my decoys


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

It's not that hard to shoot adult snows and blues if you've got the experience and the right decoys. Just let the juvies buzz the spread or land and then the adults will be right in behind them. I've noticed the birds are still in family groups this year with the parents flying in with the juvies. It depends on how many birds you have in the area and how patient you are. It's all pick and choose for my crew.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice Work! pass shooting, jumping, decoying whatever.. As long as you had fun, and got to share the fun with your dad, nothing else should matter.. You dont have to prove nuthin to the bashers on here...
Thanks for sharin the pics..


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Agreed! I just don't get why some people on this site have to take it upon themselves to start lip jacking? It's constant and very annoying! uke:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks guys.... yea i dont understand it either.

anyways....it was one of the best birthday presents i could ask for.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

jonesy12 said:


> Agreed! I just don't get why some people on this site have to take it upon themselves to start lip jacking? It's constant and very annoying! uke:


Nice work on the snows, and yes it seems to be the theme in this forum.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice shoot!! That is a really nice blue you guys got there! Good work!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

CuppedAndComitted said:



> Nice, looks like you shot quite a few adults. Jumping I'm assuming with no decoy spread pics? Not trying to start anything...just not my personal cup of tea uke:


He didn't appear to break the law...so who made you the ethics police?

Congrats on the birds. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> CuppedAndComitted said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, looks like you shot quite a few adults. Jumping I'm assuming with no decoy spread pics? Not trying to start anything...just not my personal cup of tea uke:
> ...


Yup and they all taste the same.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

CuppedAndComitted said:


> Nice, looks like you shot quite a few adults. Jumping I'm assuming with no decoy spread pics? Not trying to start anything...just not my personal cup of tea uke:


All I can say is PATHETIC!

NICE hunt Rednek! Sweet birds!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

> He didn't appear to break the law...so who made you the ethics police?
> 
> Congrats on the birds. :beer:


I am by no means the ethics police or am I trying to be. Nor I am I trying to start an uproar over something like this. I just don't understand why in pretty much every forum and post where someone posts up a picture of their hunt or a story of the hunt, someone always spouts off with some sort of immature/uncalled for remark. It gets old after awhile.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

jonesy12 said:


> He didn't appear to break the law...so who made you the ethics police?
> 
> Congrats on the birds. :beer:





> I am by no means the ethics police or am I trying to be. Nor I am I trying to start an uproar over something like this. I just don't understand why in pretty much every forum and post where someone posts up a picture of their hunt or a story of the hunt, someone always spouts off with some sort of immature/uncalled for remark. It gets old after awhile.


Because those people are jealous of someones hunting skills.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Actualy it looks like you have a pretty good adult rate(in the first two pics there are only 2 juvies). When we went out there we shot mostly juvies and everyone else I talked to shot mostly juvies also with just a few adults while decoying. THIS is the reason why I asked if he was jumping because like I said, everyone seemed to be shooting mostly juvies. I honestly should have just not have said anything and I can understand how people could have took it the wrong way and I appoligize.

Once again, nice job on the birds.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

It was when you posted this at the end of your post uke: But anyways it is hard too get across what you want in text.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I meant no malice toward you personaly, and yes it was the uke: that made your post come accross the wrong way. No worries.


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

BeekBuster said:


> Nice Work! pass shooting, jumping, decoying whatever.. As long as you had fun, and got to share the fun with your dad, nothing else should matter.. You dont have to prove nuthin to the bashers on here...
> Thanks for sharin the pics..


Well put. Had a similar experience with my brother and a couple of friends last weekend. We had a few thousand do that tornado thing down on us. What a site! Also while picking up some birds that landed way off we shot a few flying over so I guess we did a little of both, decoying and pass shooting. Either way it was a blast. Glad you you had a good time with family and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PM's sent - let's let it go.

Plenty of hunting going on, get out there.


----------

